# OK To Run Without A Load?



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Is it ok to run a generator without a load on it?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Chuck said:


> Is it ok to run a generator without a load on it?


For Honda's, no problem to run them with no load. For inverter models like your EU2000i, you can run it with Eco-Throttle ON or OFF, only difference is the noise level and fuel consumption.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks, Robert. Hopefully someone will advise on the Generac.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I would put some load on it just to make sure it is working okay.Couple of work lights, and a radio, etc should do it.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Ok...thanks for the advice. I do plug a high wattage (600 I think) quartz work light in along with a multi-meter to check volt output & to watch for any fluctuations. I was just curious to know though.

How important is it to connect a ground wire to the generators? Isn't that just for protection from static electricity.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

No, it is protection from eletrical shock incase of a short.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh...ok. Thanks.


----------

